#ubuntu-us-tx 2011-04-28
<ohzie> Oh wow
<ohzie> There's an irc channel for Texans using ubuntu, I just found it looking at the release party website
<ohzie> This makes me so happy
#ubuntu-us-tx 2011-04-29
<holstein> Ahmuck: o/
<holstein> hello from the ubuntu-us-nc team :)
<bin1010> howdy all
<bin1010> RoR is killing me.  I did something very similar to this website provided by holstein http://toranbillups.com/blog/archive/2010/09/01/How-to-install-Rails-3.0-and-Ruby-1.9.2-on-Ubuntu
<bin1010> my bundle install seems to fail for all gems that need native interface....what gives?  I am on ubuntu 10.10 32bit with ruby-all installed ruby 1.9.2 via rvm, rails 3.0.5, and gems 1.7.2
<bin1010> currently I get Could not find RedCloth-4.2.7 in any of the sources
<holstein> i suggested that bin1010 reach out to his loco team
<holstein> and i know Ahmuck from another channel
<holstein> pleia2 too right?
<bin1010> holstein is a great texas handle
<bin1010> ;)
<holstein> hehe
<holstein> i would have *never* admitted that in school
<holstein> growing up
<holstein> but now i just say
<holstein> 'holstein like the cow'
<holstein> when folks are trying to spell it
<bin1010> i bet
<bin1010> lol
<bin1010> and most prolly say, what is holstein cow
<bin1010> tell em its french for cheese
<bin1010> I think it may be that I have all the new versions of everything, but maybe the other things that allow RoR to compile to native are still the repos version and a little old
<holstein> well, maybe
<bin1010> I saw somewhere that you needed ruby-all package to do that compilation
<holstein> i find it doesnt take much
<holstein> when you start messing with dependancies
<holstein> *core essentials
<holstein> and then, things can really go south
 * holstein is not a total newb
<holstein> but fixing some of that stuff is still over my head sometimes
<holstein> BUT
<holstein> if you need the pacakges
<holstein> the specific versions
<holstein> you should be able to have them
<bin1010> i feel the same way about fixing
<bin1010> I may need to go rebuild those packages from scratch
<bin1010> i have a place for that on my systme
<bin1010> i don't like to use it...but sometimes
<bin1010> bbl
<Ahmuck> hiya holstein
<Ahmuck> how's it been
<holstein> Ahmuck: hey :)
<holstein> all is well
<holstein> and you?
<Ahmuck> i'm well. getting ready to move south
<holstein> Ahmuck: where to?
<Ahmuck> ar
<Ahmuck> ur in nc now?
<holstein> yeah
<Ahmuck> i recall driving through there, pretty state
<holstein> its great
<Ahmuck> anybody using 11.04 ?
<spridel> no it
<spridel> not i
 * spridel still rocking 10.04
<OverFlow636> anyone awake?
<holstein> o/
<OverFlow636> any exp with getting powerpoint viewer 2010 to work with wine?
<spridel> why not use presentation in openoffice to look at a .ppt(x) file?
<spridel> oh person left
<Ahmuck> i've got a problem with nvidia and display
#ubuntu-us-tx 2011-04-30
<ohzie> Ahmuck: oh no!
<ohzie> Ahmuck: What's up
<Ahmuck> if i set the resolution, after reboot, it goes back to 1024x768 in nvidia settings
<holstein> Ahmuck: i cheated
<holstein> i used a knoppix live CD
<holstein> and grabbed the xorg.conf it auto-generated
<holstein> i went round and round with an nividia card :/
<holstein> nvidia*
 * Ahmuck has nvidia on board
<Ahmuck> hiya holstein
<holstein> yeah, mine is integrated
<holstein> Ahmuck: o/
#ubuntu-us-tx 2012-04-26
<chiluk> So is there going to be a release party in Austin this year?
#ubuntu-us-tx 2012-04-27
<thebwt> chiluk: I don't think so
<chiluk> so sad.
#ubuntu-us-tx 2012-04-29
<Arwa> hi
#ubuntu-us-tx 2013-04-23
<rebelrebe> hey
